# Overeem: "I'll fight Fedor this year"



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

> "I've been training for a few days, and came here in Croatia to relax a bit. My next fight is in Dream in March. Don't want to discuss opponents yet."
> 
> "It's true that I haven't defended it for 2 years. Actually, i had something scheduled for 2009. but then I got injured. The real truth is that there weren't any real opponents for me to fight at the beginning of Strikeforce. Everything was new and there was no one to fight. They didn't complain and I competed in Dream and K-1 in the meantime. Then when real fighters came, I got injured in 2009. I cut myself, and had a serious bacterial infection."
> 
> ...


Source

I somehow highly doubt this... also I don't rank him top 5...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will fight Fedor this year. Oh but then get injured in DREAM. Ok then I wil fight Fedor on December 28 2012... Hopefully the world ends before then.

On a serious note I hope he is serious. The guy seriously needs to defend his title or give it up.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I will fight Fedor this year. Oh but then get injured in DREAM. Ok then I wil fight Fedor on December 28 2012... Hopefully the world ends before then.
> 
> On a serious note I hope he is serious. The guy seriously needs to defend his title or give it up.


...Very true. Excellent post. I think Overeem is ducking Fedor. He really is trapped into having to defend his belt against guys like Rogers, Werdum and the growing talent pool...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

How long have we been talking about Overeem defending his belt again?

I'm starting to think it's the Strikeforce matchmakers dragging their feet, either that or the virtual impossibility of Overeem testing clean for steroids.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

He is ridiculous... He JUST was talking about how he wanted to join UFC, if they allowed him to do K1 and his other side promotions which UFC obviously only ever offered that to Fedor.

So im assuming UFC said hell no, and NOW he is all SF has the stronger HW's....

Thats a joke.... How does Fedor, Overeem, Brett Rogers, and Arlovski stronger then UFC's Brock, Mir, Nog, Cain, JDS, Carwin, GG, Kongo, Rothwell, Cro cop, Roy Nelson ext....

Funny to watch him suddenly become this big SF fan all of a sudden after getting rejected with his funny conditions to sign a contract....


_“Money is important but it isn’t everything. There are some conditions they have that I don’t like. But like I said, when the terms are right I will sign right away.”_


So what are the conditions he is referring to? We can’t say for sure, but it would not be a great surprise if at the very least one of them was the ability for Overeem to continue to fight in K1. That’s not entirely beyond the realms of possibility, but if he also wanted to fight for rival MMA organizations like DREAM, or the possibility of co-promotion then there’s no way that the UFC would accept.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Despite the fact he should of been stripped of his SF title years ago, Overeem is no joke, I believe he went over to Dream simply because they offered him a better deal, he may have used steroids over there but then doesn't everyone, did all the Pride guys, I'm willing to bet a lot of the Fan Fav's who came from Pride did at some point like Wandi, CroCop, Fedor, Rampage, not saying they all did but when your in a country where everyone else is then you do also, so who cares if Overeem is right now, but the reason he is over there right now is not because he can take Steroids but because he had a better deal.

I am serious when I say that when he does come back to fight back at SF he will be a serious threat to that winning streak of Fedor's, when your talking about the most dangerous strikes in the game you can't overlook Overeem, I have always said Overeem has the best Clinch work in MMA, and he is more dangerous now than he was 3 years ago, if he comes back and is still cutting to 265lb to fight in the HW division then there could not be a more dangerous fighter.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yawn, maybe when he steps into the cage I will believe it. Overeem will keep beating up irrelevant cans in Japan and duck coming to the US to actually fight anybody who might fight back, that or he will continue to hide his jaw behind the big gloves. Truth is Overeem is a chicken shit coward plain and simple.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't think he's ducking Fedor, I think he's ducking drug testing tbh.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Has anyone seen any facts like, How much is he getting paid per fight over in Japan to what he could of got over at SF over the last 3 years, maybe you can get some idea by looking at what SF have usually been paying there big fighters.

I suspect its more than likely to be cash related.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> So what are the conditions he is referring to?


maybe not having to pee in a cup.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> I don't think he's ducking Fedor, I think he's ducking drug testing tbh.


I think it could be a bit of both. Overeem has struggled with top fighters throughout his career. He lost to Liddell, he lost to Shogun, he lost to Remy, Nog, Werdum and I think he is a bit worried about losing to Fedor. It doesn't seem like he has made the slightest effort to get clean and fight in Strikeforce. (If he is in fact on steroids, which I do believe but there is no proof)


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Yawn, maybe when he steps into the cage I will believe it. Overeem will keep beating up irrelevant cans in Japan and duck coming to the US to actually fight anybody who might fight back, *that or he will continue to hide his jaw behind the big gloves.* Truth is Overeem is a chicken shit coward plain and simple.


lolbro did you just bash all of K1 just there.


Fighting Aerts, Bonjasky, Hari... not exactly cowardly.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

This is his secret guys  he isn't on steroids..:sarcastic12:






It's hillarious when he starts talking about how many times he eats on a regular day lol priceless :thumb02:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Does Overeem live with his mom?! haha



But yeah seriously that's the only way to gain. I believe him that he's clean honestly. I went from 150 to 175 in about 6 months once and my diet was identical to that. It's extremely hard to maintain (especially for poor students).


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

lol there you have it...he eats Nuts lots and lots of nuts....and horse meat:thumb02:


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> But yeah seriously that's the only way to gain. I believe him that he's clean honestly. I went from 150 to 175 in about 6 months once and my diet was identical to that. It's extremely hard to maintain (especially for poor students).


Yep, no reason to believe he couldn't get his size by doing what he's doing w/o roids.

I don't think he's ducking Fedor...maybe dragging his feet a little because he's content with what he is doing.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Freiermuth said:


> Yep, no reason to believe he couldn't get his size by doing what he's doing w/o roids.
> 
> I don't think he's ducking Fedor...maybe dragging his feet a little because he's content with what he is doing.


It isn't that there is no way to get like that without juicing, there is just a lot of things that point to steroids.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> lolbro did you just bash all of K1 just there.
> 
> 
> Fighting Aerts, Bonjasky, Hari... not exactly cowardly.


Not at all was I trying to bash them, simply trying to state that the larger gloves helps protect his jaw. Do you think Overeem could take a shot from any of those guys if they were wearing MMA gloves?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Not at all was I trying to bash them, simply trying to state that the larger gloves helps protect his jaw. Do you think Overeem could take a shot from any of those guys if they were wearing MMA gloves?



I think Overeem might have killed Hari with MMA gloves.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> I don't think he's ducking Fedor, I think he's ducking drug testing tbh.


...lol! There could be some truth to that...


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It isn't that there is no way to get like that without juicing, there is just a lot of things that point to steroids.


I dunno, looks like his mom would give him a lickin' if he was


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Very true. Excellent post. I think Overeem is ducking Fedor. He really is trapped into having to defend his belt against guys like Rogers, Werdum and the growing talent pool...


Fedor joined SF when later 2009, Rogers joined SF when mid 2009, Werdum joined SF when mid 2009. You see a pattern here, SF only started to grow over last year.

So who was Overeem dodging from 2007 to mid 2009, oh wait Fedor just joined SF so he should of just dropped everything and instantly gone back to defend his title.

For the record I agree he should of been stripped of his title years ago, but that does not mean he has been dodging fights, it just means he has been doing other things, and now that SF has spent the last year growing rapidly he is interested in coming back and wants to fight Fedor and the other talent SF has attracted.

Another thing I fought in the Netherlands late last year, as been part of Europe he would of had to of been tested their for steroids, no sports institution in Europe allows the use of steroids.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC fighters are only tested in Europe because the UFC chooses to have them tested independently, there is nobody saying they need to.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> He is ridiculous... He JUST was talking about how he wanted to join UFC, if they allowed him to do K1 and his other side promotions which UFC obviously only ever offered that to Fedor.
> 
> So im assuming UFC said hell no, and NOW he is all SF has the stronger HW's....
> 
> ...



Your confused a little with UFC Propaganda

Fedor vs Brock 
Fedor is a Legend already,lets see what Brock's record is after 31 fights.Brock is what 32 31 yrs of age? he's done in 5 years if not before from injuries.So no offence but whoever is comparing whos a better fighter Brock or Fedor is a Retard.Not to mention Fedor had about 5 fights in his career where you cant hit opponents on the ground,lets see brock win under those conditions with no hammerfists.
WINNER= Fedor

Frank Mir vs Alistair Overeem
So after Mir lost to Vera whos a joke he beats a sick Nog who Fedor demolished twice gj Mir.Next Fight gets destroyed by Brock.Then Mir defeats Kongo who's only decent win is over CC.Overeem is another legend if you like him or not with a lot tougher fights under his belt then Mir.
WINNER = AO

Shane Carwin vs Brett Rogers
Can someone please explain to me why this guy is even mentioned as a good HW after having one decent win over Gonzaga? who got rocked by Werdum .Brett fought AA and Fedor and he showed room for improvement while Carwin hasnt done anything except get a Punchers chance win over Gonzaga.Brett has one of those already so
WINNER = Brett Rogers

Fabricio Werdum vs Cain Velasquez

Cains notable wins Kongo,Ben, gj Dana on this one if you know what i mean.Werdum wins Gonzaga x2 ,Overeem,Aleksander Emelianenko,Vera,Antonio Silva next fight Fedor.
WINNER Fabricio Werdum

Ben Rothwell,Roy Nelson ext.... Are you joking with this one?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Your confused a little with UFC Propaganda
> 
> Fedor vs Brock
> Fedor is a Legend already,lets see what Brock's record is after 31 fights.Brock is what 32 31 yrs of age? he's done in 5 years if not before from injuries.So no offence but whoever is comparing whos a better fighter Brock or Fedor is a Retard.Not to mention Fedor had about 5 fights in his career where you cant hit opponents on the ground,lets see brock win under those conditions with no hammerfists.
> ...




I actually can agree with this. "Who vs Who" is always 100% speculation, but as far as CAREER LEGACIES go... this is a pretty straight cut win.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Your confused a little with UFC Propaganda
> 
> Fedor vs Brock
> Fedor is a Legend already,lets see what Brock's record is after 31 fights.Brock is what 32 31 yrs of age? he's done in 5 years if not before from injuries.So no offence but whoever is comparing whos a better fighter Brock or Fedor is a Retard.Not to mention Fedor had about 5 fights in his career where you cant hit opponents on the ground,lets see brock win under those conditions with no hammerfists.
> ...


lol not this again......
if you're gonna split hairs don't discredit a win over kongo and use him as a notable win for another guy...oh and remarkably you forgot jds.....oh and you did it again with vera....not to mention the overeem is a legend part which surprised me somewhat(please name his notable wins in mma):confused05:.

back on topic overeem flip flopped on his talk which comes as no surprise to me. can't believe werdum gets fedor first. should make it overeem so that he can take that paper title away that has been undefended for so long.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> lol not this again......
> if you're gonna split hairs don't discredit a win over kongo and use him as a notable win for another guy...oh and remarkably you forgot jds.....oh and you did it again with vera....not to mention the overeem is a legend part which surprised me somewhat(please name his notable wins in mma):confused05:.
> 
> back on topic overeem flip flopped on his talk which comes as no surprise to me. can't believe werdum gets fedor first. should make it overeem so that he can take that paper title away that has been undefended for so long.



Overeem has fought tons of top 5 fighters for years and was always competitive. He was fighting Shogun, Lil Nog, Vitor, Liddell etc when Mir was basically tied in skill with guys like Wes Sims...:confused05:


And he discredited Kongo against Mir and Velasquez, it's just the only UFC fighter with a real name that Velasquez has beaten.


Overeem has faced Arona, Liddell, Shogun, Werdum, Sergei, Vitor, Lil Nog, Igor, Crocop etc. and in K1 he's faced Aerts, Bonjaski, Hari... that's a LOT of top guys.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Strikeforce really needs to strip Overeem and cut him loose! Not much more I can say on the subject.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Overeem has faced a lot of top fighters but he rarely actually beats them. He did beat Vitor twice but most of the others listed beat Overeem. He lost to Liddell, Nog twice, Shogun, Arona, Werdum and had a no contest with Cro Cop. He lost to Remy and Sergei Kharitonov in K-1. I am just not all that impressed with his record. Just fighting top contenders does not make you a top fighter. You have to beat them as well.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

And then Fedor will crack his skull like an otter cracking an oyster. 

Jesus, he seems to wanna fight everybody. Get in line Strikeforce fighters, Master Overeem wants a piece. Top 5? Ha! What a ra-tard! Sounds quite full of himself.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Fedor vs. Overeem would be so sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.

Fedor vs. Werdum
Grim vs. Overeem

Winners meet...make it so!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Your confused a little with UFC Propaganda
> 
> Fedor vs Brock
> Fedor is a Legend already,lets see what Brock's record is after 31 fights.Brock is what 32 31 yrs of age? he's done in 5 years if not before from injuries.So no offence but whoever is comparing whos a better fighter Brock or Fedor is a Retard.Not to mention Fedor had about 5 fights in his career where you cant hit opponents on the ground,lets see brock win under those conditions with no hammerfists.
> WINNER= Fedor


You bring up Brocks age because its obvious to anyone who stops and thinks bout it that obviously Lesnar will never as many fights as Fedor, kinda stating the obvious. Also why does it matter that Fedor had 5 fights where he couldn't hit his opponent on the ground, if Brock has to win under those conditions then I demand Fedor has to fight Brock right after without being allowed to try and submit Lesnar on the ground. I mean Chuck Liddell must obviously suck because he never fought in Pancrease were he would have had to use open hand strikes? Sorry I just don't understand why it is relevant of course no ground strikes would favor Fedor but its an obscure rule that is not implemented in normal MMA.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> You bring up Brocks age because its obvious to anyone who stops and thinks bout it that obviously Lesnar will never as many fights as Fedor, kinda stating the obvious. Also why does it matter that Fedor had 5 fights where he couldn't hit his opponent on the ground, if Brock has to win under those conditions then I demand Fedor has to fight Brock right after without being allowed to try and submit Lesnar on the ground. I mean Chuck Liddell must obviously suck because he never fought in Pancrease were he would have had to use open hand strikes? Sorry I just don't understand why it is relevant of course no ground strikes would favor Fedor but its an obscure rule that is not implemented in normal MMA.


Well i don't think its that obvious to some people that Brock will never be on the same level of greatness as Fedor.
And the reason why it matters with that rule is because if Brock fought Mir under those conditions Brock would of been ko'd, unlike Fedor who wins under any condition. But thats my opinion.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Freiermuth said:


> I dunno, looks like his mom would give him a lickin' if he was


I lol'd :laugh:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

yawn ...roidhead can't piss anything but orange, just wants to hang on that belt for as long as he can before he is forced to fight in the states or get stripped.


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> Well i don't think its that obvious to some people that Brock will never be on the same level of greatness as Fedor.
> And the reason why it matters with that rule is because if Brock fought Mir under those conditions Brock would of been ko'd, unlike Fedor who wins under any condition. But thats my opinion.


The only thing worse than blind Lesnar nuthuggery is blind Fedor nuthuggery, you based this on what exactly? your opinion? So if Brock beat Velasquez, won his rubber match with Mir, and then moved to Strikeforce and beat Fedor and Overeem in his next 4 fights he still wouldn't be greater than Fedor?

Has Fedor accomplished more than Lesnar? Absolutely, not even close, but for someone to tell me that something could NEVER happen is absurd, ANYTHING can happen in mma, and believe it or not the mighty Fedor is just a man, and if you asked him he would tell you the EXACT same thing.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

People who use the word "nuthuggery" are just plain odd?


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

What about 'Douchebaggery'


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Jimdon said:


> The only thing worse than blind Lesnar nuthuggery is blind Fedor nuthuggery, you based this on what exactly? your opinion? So if Brock beat Velasquez, won his rubber match with Mir, and then moved to Strikeforce and beat Fedor and Overeem in his next 4 fights he still wouldn't be greater than Fedor?
> 
> Has Fedor accomplished more than Lesnar? Absolutely, not even close, but for someone to tell me that something could NEVER happen is absurd, ANYTHING can happen in mma, and believe it or not the mighty Fedor is just a man, and if you asked him he would tell you the EXACT same thing.


What? Him going to SF and getting knocked out by Fedor will end his career.I dont even think Brock deserves to fight Fedor.I think Dana is a smart man who makes people believe that his fighters are greater that what they are. Why r u comparing a nobody like Brock who got his Belt by beating a 46 yr old man against Fedor


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Despite the fact he should of been stripped of his SF title years ago, Overeem is no joke, I believe he went over to Dream simply because they offered him a better deal, he may have used steroids over there but then doesn't everyone, did all the Pride guys, I'm willing to bet a lot of the Fan Fav's who came from Pride did at some point like Wandi, CroCop, Fedor, Rampage, not saying they all did but when your in a country where everyone else is then you do also, so who cares if Overeem is right now, but the reason he is over there right now is not because he can take Steroids but because he had a better deal.
> 
> I am serious when I say that when he does come back to fight back at SF he will be a serious threat to that winning streak of Fedor's, when your talking about the most dangerous strikes in the game you can't overlook Overeem, I have always said Overeem has the best Clinch work in MMA, and he is more dangerous now than he was 3 years ago, if he comes back and is still cutting to 265lb to fight in the HW division then there could not be a more dangerous fighter.


lol at fedor or cro cop takin steroids


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

I actually really want to see this fight, as I feel Over-roid could actually cause an upset and beat my mma idol, crazy as it sounds. I just feel he has a similar style to Arlovski who up until the "I'll jump in the air hands down and see what happens" incident, was getting the better of Fedor. This is provided he can avoid as much clinching as possible of course/the ground. But as everyone knows Fedor is a master of gameplans, and unfortunatly for Over-roid, he has a similar chin to Arlovski.


----------

